# Gerber Peas



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Another question. Local large wheat farmer is alternating wheat with peas. Regular eating peas for the Gerber Company. This was a shock this spring when I drove by a normally fallow field and found it covered with green plants and billions and billions of sweet white flowers. Does anyone have any info on pea blossoms and honey production? Could be interesting because when the peas are done flowering there are nearby sections (640 acres) of yellow clover.

Peter W
Belgrade, MT


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Rx,
I don't recall seeing honeybees work green/sweet peas. I know bumbles do. Not to say they won't or can't...just never noticed. 
I want to think it may have to do with the flower structure. Also could be related to the fact that my single garden row was not interesting compared to all the other forage at the time. 
As far as the yellow clover - WOW! I'm trying to establish some ditch bank sweet clover. What one could do with a section of it....


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Trying to plan for next year. Yellow clover is on a 2 year cycle and this is the off year. Also YC depends on moisture and this year is slim to none. Hoping to get a plan for next year.
Peter


----------

